# Lighting for my crested gecko terrarium



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi,
I just finish to set up my terrarium during my gecko are deworming.
I would like to know if anyone can give me some idea...
At the moment I have 2 arcadia d3 compact 23w and one heat bulb.
I was planning to put another canopy and remove the red light that as visual is not very nice and also is too strong for my plant. Are there any light that can produce uv and a ammout of heat







?


----------



## dav1d55 (Jul 15, 2011)

I cant answer that sorry, but can I ask how you grew the moss up the right hand side (of the picture)?


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

I bought some european moss from airplants.co.uk and attached on a homemade background. I keep always nice and moist!


----------



## Everard247 (May 26, 2012)

Arcadia do an all in one style bulb and exo terra have 'sun glo' bulbs, they give off UV and heat, but I think they are fairly high wattages so they might be too hot for a crestie viv.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

As a tip off I have written a full lighting for cresties guide that takes the species back to the wild, this will be in the next practical reptile keeping mag out next week!

You will then be able to download it for free at Arcadia Reptile just click on magazine articles button on the front page.

John


----------

